# Can anyone help with this



## Goanboi (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi guys, just wished to put this out there to see if someone can help. I used to bet online with bet365 until 2015 or so from india until demonetization hit us. I did so through neteller and then when that stopped (because it gave you an option to select between deposit money for gambling or non gambling purpose) the moment u selected gambling the bank blocked the transaction and then there was entropay which also later stopped for all Asian countries. Skrill works the same as neteller. So if anyone out there knows a way please to respond. Thanks


----------



## BgFutbol (Jan 9, 2020)

If you can't deposit with all of the deposit methods in bet365 probably you can try another website. I know it is not a solution but I can't think of anything better. Some websites like intertops allow bitcoin deposits. It is a reputable gambling website, one of the first, since 96.


----------



## Goanboi (Jan 9, 2020)

BgFutbol said:


> If you can't deposit with all of the deposit methods in bet365 probably you can try another website. I know it is not a solution but I can't think of anything better. Some websites like intertops allow bitcoin deposits. It is a reputable gambling website, one of the first, since 96.



I'll try intertops den, will keep this space posted


----------



## KAtusAri (Jan 23, 2020)

So I tried bet365 and it would load for me, I was a little bit confused why not, because when I play through casino review, everything works, my country allows online casinos, but then I remember I could change the VPN adress, so I changed it and refreshed 365 and it worked.. Maybe if you tried this as well(you can add VPNchanger to your browser) or try to go through another site.. like casino guru and find online casino for your county. hope this helps...


----------



## Goanboi (Jan 23, 2020)

I found a work around, the issue i was facing was using my debit or credit card to load a wallet online from india, the workaround is to buy OFFGAMERS vouchers and then deposit into any merchant site eg: betway...thanks for the suggestions guys


----------



## KAtusAri (Jan 23, 2020)

no prob, I am glad you figured your issue out!


----------

